# Llamas & Alpacas abbreviations and diffinitions--gathering info



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

With the diffferent forums coming together into one community, people are studying up on different breeds of animals. Those who are familar with an animal breed tend to use abbreviations for different common things, which is perfectly fine. I thought I would start threads within each animal forum for abbreviations and diffinitions. After a few days I will take the info listed here and put it into a thread in one post so newbies to the breed can refer to it to find out what the abbreviations mean. Those threads I will lock to keep them clean but, leave this one open for additions that can be transferred into the other thread. 

So let's get them started!


----------



## Bil (May 22, 2009)

*Cria* = Baby Alpaca
*Spit testing* = putting a male in with a female to check to see if she is pregnant.  If she is pregnant she will most likely spit at him and not let him near.  If she is not pregnant she will cush and allow him to mate with him.  
*Cush* (also have seen it kush) = laying down position
*Histogram* = Report that shows the fineness of fiber
*Guard Hair* = coarse secondary hair.  
*Huacaya* = Alpaca breed that is characterized with crimpy fleece that grows out from the skin.  
*Suri* = Alpaca breed that is characterized with locks of fleece that lays close to the body
*Macho* = stud male
*EPD* = Estimated Progeny Differences

I'm sure there are more if I think of any I'll add later.

Bil


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

Keep them coming! 

You can include common diseases and their definitions too.


----------



## Chirpy (May 22, 2009)

Cria is also used for a baby llama.

Kush - just to clarify on what Bill said:  it's actually more of a sitting position with all four feet under the llama/alpaca; not laying down on it's side.

BMS: Berserk Male Syndrome - this is aggressive (not normal) behavior in a male llama who was raised by people/bottle fed.  The llama/alpaca bonds to humans instead of other llamas.  This is rare but serious.

Sire:  Intake male.
Dam: Female
Gelding:  castrated male

Retained CL:  Corpus Luteum -tissue that forms on the ovary.  This is when a follicle or fetus dies and the female is 'tricked' into believing she is pregnant by her own body.  She will behave as if she is pregnant but will not get pregnant.  A blood test can be done to determine this and it is easily treatable.

ILR:  International Llama Registry


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Bil (May 22, 2009)

ARI = Alpaca Registry Inc. (similar to IRL but for alpacas)
AOBA = Alpaca Owners & Breeders Association


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 2, 2009)

lamas travel laying down


----------

